
'Homo sapiens is an obsolete algorithm': Yuval Noah Harari - yarapavan
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/yuval-noah-harari-dataism
======
yarapavan
The new motto says: "If you experience something - record it. If you record
something - upload it. If you upload something - share it"

